# Heating Suggestions



## Bertie (8 Jan 2014)

Hi,
Thinking of changing my TMC V2 therm heater as it has started whistling for a short while everytime it starts to heat up so thinking that it is maybe leaking.

I have a Rio 180 and am thinking of either a Fluval E-Series 200w or a Rena Smart Heater.....any other suggestions? Or recommendations!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (8 Jan 2014)

How about a Hydor inline heater? I have one and its been great.


----------



## Bertie (8 Jan 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> How about a Hydor inline heater? I have one and its been great.


 
My hoses are much too big (APS 2000)  for hydor inline although I am considering a Hydor Theo.


----------



## NattyAntlers (8 Jan 2014)

Hi Bertie.

I have a Rena Smart Heater but stopped using it when I obtained a Hydor in-line, which incidental I have also stopped using due to flow dropping off in that it was a 200w with 16/22 connections (another bodge job*)
The Rena is a nice heater but as I found out it needs the connection kit to be set up correctly,

Rena - Smart Heater External Connect Kit

Fortunately Ebay came to the rescue, *unfortunately the tube size was larger than the 12/16 I use but I did use part of it with success. 
The Rena does show when the water is above temp which can be a little disconcerting in the summer.

Back to a plain old in the tank heater now that's hidden by the plants and is nice and simple.


----------



## Bertie (8 Jan 2014)

Hi NattyAntlers,
I am looking at more and more heaters and getting more and more unsure of what to get. I am now seriously considering the Visitherm! a 200w one as it has a 5year guarantee going for it. I need to do something quick as everytime this heater comes on and starts whistling I expect my fish to be electrically fried!


----------



## Bertie (8 Jan 2014)

Well I have ordered a Visitherm 200w as I am concerned about my fish with this heater making a noise like a heating kettle!


----------



## NattyAntlers (8 Jan 2014)

*looks like you beat me to it. 

From what I can see the Hyor Theo has a PTC element and is shatter proof with a 2 year guarantee and the Visitherm looks easier to set the temperature in some ways but has old tech heating coils although a 5 year guarantee.
The prices for each seem to be similar but the Hydor gets a low rating on Amazon (US) and the Visitherm rates well on Amazon, at least the 25w does.
I would have gone for the Hydor but the low rating would make me opt for the Visitherm if it were between the 2.


----------



## Henry (8 Jan 2014)

For future reference, I've got a great deal of praise for the Aquael Easy Heaters. Excellent design.


----------



## kirk (9 Jan 2014)

I like visi therm Bertie. Is it the one with the red knob and protective guards? I use one on Tank change day to bring to Water to tank temp.


----------



## Bertie (9 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> I like visi therm Bertie. Is it the one with the red knob and protective guards? I use one on Tank change day to bring to Water to tank temp.


 
yest that is the one...it also has a thermometer on it....not digital but a thermometer nonetheless. hopefully I will get it tomorrow...I paid extra for express delivery as I do not trust this V2 one now with all the noise it makes when it is heating!


----------

